# La scrittura privata tra Percassi e la Juventus



## Solo (5 Dicembre 2022)

Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

Che significa "suggerito dalla stessa"?

Ps: @Solo metti il link twitter come se stessi mettendo un video così appare l'anteprima


----------



## Zenos (5 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che significa "suggerito dalla stessa"?
> 
> Ps: @Solo metti il link twitter come se stessi mettendo un video così appare l'anteprima


Che non è un giocatore scelto dall'Atalanta ma imposto dalla casa madre. A 3 milioni penso stessero parlando in un bimbo dei "giovanissimi ".


----------



## mil77 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che significa "suggerito dalla stessa"?
> 
> Ps: @Solo metti il link twitter come se stessi mettendo un video così appare l'anteprima


Significa che il giocatore lo sceglie la juve


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.
> 
> Tweet nel post successivo.


E' una porcata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2022)

Dopati e scansuolo mi fanno da sempre più schifo dei gobbi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Dai dai dai più cose escono più diventa seria


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.



Devono ripartire tutti dalla serie D.
"giocatore suggerito dalla juve", ma dove siamo?


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.


è una liberazione tutta questa  che viene a galla


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.


Le capre bianconere ridono su twitta e sul loro forum, a questa notizia...che schifo l'ignoranza, e che brutto che sarà il risveglio per ste caprette. Chissà se qualcuno ha spiegato loro che non giocheranno la Champions per tanti anni


----------



## Albijol (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.



Ragazzi noi di Milanworld sono anni che denunciamo lo schifo delle società satellite della Juve, ma qua si va oltre quello che poteva immaginare anche il più accanito dei complottisti.


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è una *liberazione* tutta questa  che viene a galla


Si dice priapismo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque stavolta gli fanno fare una brutta fine, i tombini si stanno scoperchiando tutti uno dopo l'altro


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.


questa è pesa come una tetta della cipriani.


----------



## Gamma (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.


Sono quasi 0.7 Sturari!!!

Mi stupisce che non utilizzino questa valuta nelle scritture private.


----------



## Maravich49 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Domanda di aspetto puramente giuridico: é legale una cosa del genere?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

Perdonatemi ma un sassolone me lo devo togliere: ma quando io e pochi altri non evoluti denunciavamo questa roba e i soliti boccaloni ci davano dei complottisti ?

In pochi mesi scudetto Milan, Macedonia, scandalo aia e ora terremoto juve.
Potrei morire oggi.


Ah , tutti insieme: il sistema non esiste. 
Al pari del lanciano.
Tutti belli ,onesti e sportivi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Tra l'altro "nato in Svezia", sembra scritta da un impiegato dell'anagrafe di un villaggio in Burundi


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Domanda di aspetto puramente giuridico: é legale una cosa del genere?


Mi stupisco che esista davvero una roba del genere  no ovviamente, é pazzesco. 

E quando scrivo che nel calcio sono dei dilettanti allo sbaraglio, capre, terze medie, ignoranti, mi venite tutti addosso millantando competenze altrui che, CVD, non esistono


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.


E' sicuramente falso


----------



## Hellscream (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.


Ora ditemi voi la credibilità (ma mi verrebbe da dire anche la regolarità) che può avere il campionato di serie a davanti a robe del genere.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Domanda di aspetto puramente giuridico: é legale una cosa del genere?


La vera domanda da porsi, secondo il mio modesto parere , sarebbe : se A e B fanno affari sottobanco ci possono poi essere le condizioni per una competizione vera o si va ad alterare la manifestazione?

Secondo me no perché se la juve fa affari col Sassuolo anziché con l'udinese è chiaro che poi dalle parti di Torino si ha ogni interesse affinché le stesse restino nella massima serie a discapito del presidente di turno che non si presta.
Per non parlare delle carriere indirizzate o spinte.

Ma chi se li ricorda i due Genoa-juve decisi dai gol di sturaro?
Quando il conio buca la rete.


----------



## Miro (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.


Non conosco l'affidabilità di questo giornale. Piano con i voli pindarici, chiunque tra noi potrebbe tirar fuori una roba del genere con 10 minuti scarsi di Word, una stampante ed una penna.


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E' sicuramente falso


Penserei sicuramente al falso se da revisore trovassi questo documento: dalla creazione dello stesso ne consegue una stupidità, un'ignoranza e un'incompetenza che neanche nelle società edili degli zingari a conduzione familiare. Ma visto che si parla di Juve e nelle intercettazioni Percassi cita questo foglietto, allora alzo le mani


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non conosco l'affidabilità di questo giornale. Piano con i voli pindarici, chiunque tra noi potrebbe tirar fuori una roba del genere con 10 minuti scarsi di Word, una stampante ed una penna.


E falsifichi una firma?


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi ma un sassolone me lo devo togliere: ma quando io e pochi altri non evoluti denunciavamo questa roba e i soliti boccaloni ci davano dei complottisti ?
> 
> In pochi mesi scudetto Milan, Macedonia, scandalo aia e ora terremoto juve.
> Potrei morire oggi.
> ...


io ricordo di utenti qui che dicevano che "se credessi a queste cose non seguirei più il calcio".
purtroppo non ricordo chi era, ma a giudicare dal fatto che queste cose non si leggono più, probabilmente han tenuto fede alla parola data ahaha.


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Domanda di aspetto puramente giuridico: é legale una cosa del genere?


Non è un cercare di falsare il mercato? eh ma sicuramente siamo noi che pensiamo male, da lì comunque vedi la struttura mafiosa, io compro ma tu hai un debito con me che valuterò io e quando individuerò il giocatore tu me lo comprerai, come dire, ti offro protezione ma tu fai questo per me, solo così puoi rimanere in alto.
Avrebbero mai potuto farlo con Maldini secondo voi? nel 2018 ci sbolognarono dei bolliti e delle pippe ma c'era Leonardo al comando che poi è stato cacciato subito (per far posto a Cristina poi).
Tra l'altro ci vedo pure un modo per mantenere dietro il Milan stesso con un'Atalanta forte e competitiva e le romane che al tempo si erano piazzate davanti a noi, poi l'anno dopo hanno rischiato di arrivare quinti e noi siamo arrivati secondi, forse non se lo aspettavano nemmeno loro ma di traffici ne hanno fatti eccome, cioè pensate al ruolo di un'Atalanta che arriva terza, è un gioiello da utilizzare primo per tenere dietro una milanese e secondo perché se prende più soldi dalle coppe garantisce operazioni più redditizie, così come il Cagliari di turno o anche il Genoa garantivano sempre buone plusvalenze ma a cifre più basse perché ritenute squadre minori ma assolutamente bisognose del padrone per salvarsi in maniera sminchiata, come hanno fatto fino all'ultimo, poi una volta che sono state mollate o sono saltati i vecchi dirigenti o le vecchie proprietà buona B signori (o i Padoin li ricordo solo io?).


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ma sti documenti chi li mette in rete,o i mano alla stampa?


----------



## Djici (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ma.cole so fa a fare scritture private simili?
Io non capisco proprio.
La scrittura privata dovrebbe essere fatta per non farsi fregare... Quindi sarebbe un arma davanti ad un tribunale.
Il problema e che se mostri queste scritture ti arrestano 
Che senso ha mettere nero su bianco che stai barrando ?
Santo cielo


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma.cole so fa a fare scritture private simili?
> Io non capisco proprio.
> La scrittura privata dovrebbe essere fatta per non farsi fregare... Quindi sarebbe un arma davanti ad un tribunale.
> Il problema e che se mostri queste scritture ti arrestano
> ...


È un impegno firmato.
Non ha nessuna valenza ma certifica una rete di rapporti malati tra club per sistemare i conti gonfiando le valutazioni. 
Del resto si legge che l'atalanta si impegna per un importo ma non per un calciatore.


----------



## Albijol (5 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È un impegno firmato.
> Non ha nessuna valenza ma certifica una rete di rapporti malati tra club per sistemare i conti gonfiando le valutazioni.
> Del resto si legge che l'atalanta si impegna per un importo ma non per un calciatore.



Alla fine l Atalanta pagò 7 milioni per la pippazza Muratore


----------



## danjr (5 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ora ditemi voi la credibilità (ma mi verrebbe da dire anche la regolarità) che può avere il campionato di serie a davanti a robe del genere.


La Juve durante una stagione affrontava avversari con crediti nei suoi confronti non derivanti da una compravendita ufficiale. magari se serve un favorino i 3 milioni diventano 2.5? non so…


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Alla fine l Atalanta pagò 7 milioni per la pippazza Muratore


Sarebbe poi interessante sapere di soldi veri però quanti ne hanno spostati.
Credo poco o nulla.


----------



## danjr (5 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma.cole so fa a fare scritture private simili?
> Io non capisco proprio.
> La scrittura privata dovrebbe essere fatta per non farsi fregare... Quindi sarebbe un arma davanti ad un tribunale.
> Il problema e che se mostri queste scritture ti arrestano
> ...


La scrittura privata secondo me ha valore, nel senso che quelli sono soldi che Percassi deve alla Juve, se si vuole il rivalere li ottiene. Il problema è che mi pare che la serie a vieti questi accordi, inoltre con la borsa non so quanto corretto possa essere


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Dicembre 2022)

La mia discussione "il calcio è truccato?" di qualche tempo fa, sta avendo vendetta


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

Se davvero vogliono scoperchiare il vaso ora chi di competenza dovrebbe approfondire se questi rapporti consentivano ad alcuni club di stare a galla.
Qualche club a me in mente viene.
Se così fosse allora il rapporto di dipendenza e collaborazione altera la manifestazione perché di fatto è come giocare contro il padrone.


----------



## Djici (5 Dicembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La scrittura privata secondo me ha valore, nel senso che quelli sono soldi che Percassi deve alla Juve, se si vuole il rivalere li ottiene. Il problema è che mi pare che la serie a vieti questi accordi, inoltre con la borsa non so quanto corretto possa essere


Certo. E proprio quello che dicevo.
Se Percassi decidesse di rifiutarsi a prendere uno scarpone undicenne della Juve per 3 mln loro potevano sventolare la minaccia di andare davanti ad un tribunale così da ottenere i soldi in cambio di un giocatore... Il problema e che facendo così svelano a tutti che sono ladri


----------



## pazzomania (5 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La mia discussione "il calcio è truccato?" di qualche tempo fa, sta avendo vendetta


Beh dai, per me calcio truccato è scendere in campo col risultato deciso a tavolino.

Degli intrallazzi finanziari della Juve, qui dentro, che è un forum di scapoli e ammogliati, mica la Questura, se ne parla da anni e anni  

Ricordo ancora quando si veniva tacciati di essere rosiconi o peggio dei perdenti.
Che la Juve "investiva"

Ma qualcuno si ricorda dei "si ripagano con le magliette"? MA PD !


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che non è un giocatore scelto dall'Atalanta ma imposto dalla casa madre. A 3 milioni penso stessero parlando in un bimbo dei "giovanissimi ".


A 3 milioni dai gobbi compri solo i giardinieri. Per i giovanissimi si parte da 10 milioni


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Certo. E proprio quello che dicevo.
> Se Percassi decidesse di rifiutarsi a prendere uno scarpone undicenne della Juve per 3 mln loro potevano sventolare la minaccia di andare davanti ad un tribunale così da ottenere i soldi in cambio di un giocatore... Il problema e che facendo così svelano a tutti che sono ladri


L'impegno firmato garantiva protezione, nient'altro, sempre nella logica della creazione di valore fittizio usando i giovani e gli scambi, uscire da accordi segreti come in questo caso avrebbe portato ad un mercato meno fruttuoso e una spalla importante in meno per cedere e bene i giocatori che potevano interessare, alla fine se ti danno 35+9 per un pippone svedese di 20 anni non ci pensi troppo e ti prendi pure Muratore per 7 mln 6 mesi dopo quando magari vale 10 volte meno, prendere quel Muratore garantiva un credito e quindi un sodalizio proficuo, tanto che poi la Juve certi talenti li ha poi rivenduti guadagnandoci e lo ha fatto pure portando avanti vari scambi tra giocatori che sono quelli più difficili da inquadrare perché di mezzo ci sono sempe 2 società e un guadagno per entrambe + una terza persona come Paratici che si viene a prendere il rusco; noi per certi versi nel 2018 ci siamo presi il rusco ma chi ha fatto una buona plusvalenza furono loro e al tempo certi giocatori valevano davvero certe cifre tarocche come può essere un Locatelli comprato in comode rate da divano e poi valutato 60 mln e sempre chiamato in nazionale mentre Tonali andava in U21.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ah, aggiungiamoci pure che se i rapporti erano questi il calciomercato era ovviamente una farsa.
Non si muoveva foglia che non si volesse dalle parti di Torino.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> A 3 milioni dai gobbi compri solo i giardinieri. Per i giovanissimi si parte da 10 milioni


Per i Muratori invece sono più o meno 7 milioni


----------



## Sam (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.


In esclusiva, ecco una riunione registrata con telecamera nascosta del CDA della Juventus mentre decide la strategia da attuare con Percassi


----------



## TheKombo (5 Dicembre 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Domanda di aspetto puramente giuridico: é legale una cosa del genere?


Ha valore legale ma non probatorio, a livello sportivo mi sembra che sia concessa una pratica del genere. Ciò non toglie che sia una porcheria.
Cmq la cosa incredibile è il pressappochismo di questi soggetti, ma nemmeno in Colombia ste cose, assurdo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Dicembre 2022)

Domani cosa salterà fuori?
Stanno facendo uscire 2-3 notizie bomba al giorno  

In ogni caso è sconcertante assistere alle discussioni tra tifosi giuventini.
Anche stavolta è tutto un complotto per danneggiarli, stesso complotto come Calciopoli....


----------



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.



Strano. Nessuno sospettava dei loschi legami con i ladri.


----------



## Devil man (5 Dicembre 2022)

Sinceramente questa accordo privato è la meno peggio di tutte le cose uscite fino adesso..
Non vedo dove sia il reato.


----------



## GP7 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sinceramente questa accordo privato è la meno peggio di tutte le cose uscite fino adesso..
> Non vedo dove sia il reato.


Davvero? Cioè io ti dico chi prendere e a che prezzo ed è tutto legale?


----------



## Devil man (5 Dicembre 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Davvero? Cioè io ti dico chi prendere e a che prezzo ed è tutto legale?


È l'Atalanta che ha accettato, o mi sbaglio.. è un accordo firmato? Scusa ma faccio fatica a vedere un illecito in questo caso.. poi accordi di questo genere privati lo fanno in tutte le categorie.. anche di nero..

Mi piacerebbe vedere anche a me la Juve in B ma serve più di questo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2022)

Se stanno facendo uscire tutta sta roba è per dare mazzate vere alla Juve, altrimenti si insabbiava tutto


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sinceramente questa accordo privato è la meno peggio di tutte le cose uscite fino adesso..
> Non vedo dove sia il reato.


Non so se sia permesso o meno stipulare di questi accordi firmati però ragioniamoci assieme: l'atalanta cede a una cifra concordata un suo tesserato e si impegna entro una data prestabilita a comprare per 3 mln di euro un calciatore dalla Juventus ma stabilito da quest'ultima.
Ci rendiamo conto della portata della faccenda?
Praticamente pone l'atalanta a un ruolo di subalterna.

Come può l'atalanta prendere a scatola chiusa un calciatore senza esprimere un interesse o un gradimento?
Parliamo dell'atalanta o della juve under 23?
Forse sono la stessa cosa?


----------



## ignaxio (5 Dicembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> È l'Atalanta che ha accettato, o mi sbaglio.. è un accordo firmato? Scusa ma faccio fatica a vedere un illecito in questo caso.. poi accordi di questo genere privati lo fanno in tutte le categorie.. anche di nero..
> 
> Mi piacerebbe vedere anche a me la Juve in B ma serve più di questo


Non so se è legale perché così hanno falsificato il mercato, e poi essendo una società quotata in borsa tutti i trasferimenti devono essere “trasparenti”


----------



## Franco (5 Dicembre 2022)

Avete presente le partite tra casa madre e succursali in cui la succursale passeggia per il campo e la partita finisce prima ancora di iniziare? Se i magistrati grattano un po' si arriva lì.


----------



## Franco (5 Dicembre 2022)

Non è casuale che l'Atalanta sia arrivata due anni di fila in Champions.


----------



## mil77 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> È l'Atalanta che ha accettato, o mi sbaglio.. è un accordo firmato? Scusa ma faccio fatica a vedere un illecito in questo caso.. poi accordi di questo genere privati lo fanno in tutte le categorie.. anche di nero..
> 
> Mi piacerebbe vedere anche a me la Juve in B ma serve più di questo


È un riconoscimento di debito che ha valore legale. Se la juve ha un credito di 3 milioni e l'atalanta ha un debito di 3 milioni le due società sono obbligate a metterlo a bilancio. Poi siccome il documento è del dicembre 19 e il bilancio chiudeva a giugno 20 se l'atalanta ha acquistato quel giocatore ed entrambe hanno messo a bilancio tutto non c'è nulla


----------



## Route66 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.


Ed ecco che sul finire dell'anno di grazia 2022 l'operato del mitico presidente farabutto Giussy F. venne clamorosamente riabilitato.....


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La scrittura privata secondo me ha valore, nel senso che quelli sono soldi che Percassi deve alla Juve, se si vuole il rivalere li ottiene. Il problema è che mi pare che la serie a vieti questi accordi, inoltre con la borsa non so quanto corretto possa essere


Non ha né valore né senso invece...vero che della scrittura privata spesso ci si serve per tutelarsi da evenienze curiose, chiamiamole così, ma bisogna rimanere nella legalità: ha la stessa valenza di una scrittura privata dove prometti di ammazzare mio cugino in cambio di tot. €...se non lo ammazzi, non posso certo rifarmi in tribunale, non so se mi son spiegato  allucinante esista  chiaro non sia autenticata e ci mancherebbe, ma in ogni caso ste robe si fan sulla parola da sempre in tutti gli ambiti, non riesco proprio a capirne il senso


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Dicembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sinceramente questa accordo privato è la meno peggio di tutte le cose uscite fino adesso..
> Non vedo dove sia il reato.


Dare e avere vanno contabilizzati
Atalanta vende a tot M un giocatore per contabilizzarlo 
La realtà é che il prezzo era tot - accordo privato. Bilancio falsato. Trucchi contabili non ammessi. A seguire in questo modo si rispetta FPF, ma anche % varie per iscrizione al campionato 
mafia pura 
Altro che accordo onesto tra le parti 
Rinsaviamo!!!! Questi vanno cancellati dal calcio


----------



## hiei87 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Incredibile come ogni giorno escano nuovi tasselli di un mosaico che a noi appassionati era chiaro già da anni.
Incredibile anche come i media riescano a far passare tutto come lecito e normale, e come i loro tifosi riescano ancora a difendere la propria squadra e a gridare al complotto.
C'è comunque ancora una cosa che deve emergere, ed è quella che riguarda il campo. Perchè a causa dei rapporti tra mafia e atalanta noi ci abbiamo rimesso una qualificazione Champions.


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> È l'Atalanta che ha accettato, o mi sbaglio.. è un accordo firmato? Scusa ma faccio fatica a vedere un illecito in questo caso.. poi accordi di questo genere privati lo fanno in tutte le categorie.. anche di nero..
> 
> Mi piacerebbe vedere anche a me la Juve in B ma serve più di questo


L'accordo in sé non sembrerebbe a prima vista niente di eccezionale ma in verità se ci si pensa bene vuol dire che hanno venduto kulusevsky ad un valore nominale di 3 milioni in più per fare una plusvalenza fittizia su un giovane.


----------



## danjr (5 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non ha né valore né senso invece...vero che della scrittura privata spesso ci si serve per tutelarsi da evenienze curiose, chiamiamole così, ma bisogna rimanere nella legalità: ha la stessa valenza di una scrittura privata dove prometti di ammazzare mio cugino in cambio di tot. €...se non lo ammazzi, non posso certo rifarmi in tribunale, non so se mi son spiegato  allucinante esista  chiaro non sia autenticata e ci mancherebbe, ma in ogni caso ste robe si fan sulla parola da sempre in tutti gli ambiti, non riesco proprio a capirne il senso


Ma... io stavo pensando più agli accordi di riservatezza o quando si aggiusta un reato con accordi tra avvocati, si cammina sempre sull'orlo dell'illegalità in questi casi, ma se li fanno vuol dire che per qualcosa tuteleranno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2022)

Atalanta e Juve in B assieme sarebbe come farsi Belen, la Leotta e Miriam Leone contemporaneamente. Mora, bionda e rossa.


----------



## danjr (5 Dicembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Dare e avere vanno contabilizzati
> Atalanta vende a tot M un giocatore per contabilizzarlo
> La realtà é che il prezzo era tot - accordo privato. Bilancio falsato. Trucchi contabili non ammessi. A seguire in questo modo si rispetta FPF, ma anche % varie per iscrizione al campionato
> mafia pura
> ...


Tra l'altro parliamo di "soli" tre milioni... la juve ha bisogno di fare una cosa cosi' per tre milioni? chissà quanti altri accordi del genere ci saranno in giro seminati da loro


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma... io stavo pensando più agli accordi di riservatezza o quando si aggiusta un reato con accordi tra avvocati, si cammina sempre sull'orlo dell'illegalità in questi casi, ma se li fanno vuol dire che per qualcosa tuteleranno


Potrei sbagliare e chiedo lumi a giuristi, ma vale come una stretta di mano sta roba per quanto ne so (e quindi non mi spiego il senso dell'esistenza). Siamo davanti a dei cafoni arricchiti che pensavano di essere intoccabili a tal punto da poter produrre un documento scemo simile, sempre imho...


----------



## Giofa (5 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ricordo di utenti qui che dicevano che "se credessi a queste cose non seguirei più il calcio".
> purtroppo non ricordo chi era, ma a giudicare dal fatto che queste cose non si leggono più, probabilmente han tenuto fede alla parola data ahaha.


Will non so se ti riferisci a me ma io fondamentalmente son d'accordo con quella affermazione. Di teorie complottiste se ne leggono di ogni e su qualsiasi ambito.
Se le ritenessi TUTTE vere smetterei di seguire il calcio.
Che poi questa era piuttosto evidente nulla da dire, ma credimi che un buon 70% di complotti che si leggono son fandonie.
Almeno io la vedo così, se no perderebbe senso seguire il calcio (vuoi che qualche complottista non veda losco nel nostro scudetto? Quando ci chiamavano rigorelli?)


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

A parte tutto, per voler essere buoni, sotto Natale, solo uno sciocco non potrebbe vedere la buona fede di quella carta, una carta firmata in fretta e furia il 30 di dicembre, persone che lavorano anche durante le feste mentre il telefono con sim svizzere è sempre bollente, ma poi la buona fede di un Percassi che col capodanno nella testa accetta comunque di dedicarsi al proprio lavoro facendo il bene del calcio, con la neve sulla strada e un freddo che fa perdere i sentimenti buoni e spinge alcune persone a commettere delle azioni cattive ma con intenzioni buone, in un periodo festivo.
E allora è giusto sorvolare su certi aspetti, è giusto premiare il bene e la complicità tra persone di un certo spessore morale, inutile poi dichiarare corrotte alcune operazioni o soldi finiti nelle mani di persone poco chiare, non è niente di troppo diverso da quello che fa la caritas, alla fine si deve mangiare e noi tutti ci sentiamo poveri, gay, schiavi, migranti ecc, w il calcio, ora mi imbarco verso la Tunisia così troverò rifugio là, ma non prima di essermi goduto un bel mondiale giocato nel sangue di tante brave persone che definirei eroi.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Domani cosa salterà fuori?
> Stanno facendo uscire 2-3 notizie bomba al giorno
> 
> In ogni caso è sconcertante assistere alle discussioni tra tifosi giuventini.
> Anche stavolta è tutto un complotto per danneggiarli, stesso complotto come Calciopoli....


escono 3 bombe al giorno, ma sono tutti a casa a strisciare con Lapo


----------



## TheKombo (5 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Potrei sbagliare e chiedo lumi a giuristi, ma vale come una stretta di mano sta roba per quanto ne so (e quindi non mi spiego il senso dell'esistenza). Siamo davanti a dei cafoni arricchiti che pensavano di essere intoccabili a tal punto da poter produrre un documento scemo simile, sempre imho...


In breve, ovviamente non è autentificata ma ha valore legale a tutti gli effetti, ma non ha valore probatorio.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non è autentificata ma ha valore legale a tutti gli effetti, ma non ha valore di prova in brevissimo.


La Superlega non è andata in porto ma la sottolega funzionava benissimo. 
Avevano già un loro conio ,una loro religione e loro costumi. 
Insomma, una comunità felice e laboriosa.
Gravina ne era il sommo sacerdote.


----------



## TheKombo (5 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La Superlega non è andata in porto ma la sottolega funzionava benissimo.
> Avevano già un loro conio ,una loro religione e loro costumi.
> Insomma, una comunità felice e laboriosa.
> Gravina ne era il sommo sacerdote.


.....poi diciamo che l'Italia non è un paese efficiente


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> In breve, ovviamente non è autentificata ma ha valore legale a tutti gli effetti, ma non ha valore probatorio.


Anche se desume il reato di falso in bilancio? Perché é palese proprio


----------



## mabadi (5 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> In breve, ovviamente non è autentificata ma ha valore legale a tutti gli effetti, ma non ha valore probatorio.


Non è un immobile quindi in teoria non credo serva la sottoscrizione autenticata. 
A naso ... potrebbe nascondere un negozio illecito frutto di una simulazione parziale del contratto originario ove le parti hanno indicato un prezzo non corretto, per determinare vantaggi non consentiti dalla Legge.

Percassi potrebbe dire che non è sua la firma ed a quel punto la Procura potrebbe chiedere una perizia, quindi negarlo, ove vero, non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Zenos (5 Dicembre 2022)

Leggendo in rete vedo rubentini che parlano tranquillamente come se tutta questa porcheria non fosse nulla di grave e attaccano al solito chi fa loro notare che presto potrebbero andar a fare compagnia a Cittadella e Sudtirol. Niente vivono al solito in un mondo tutto loro,dove sono convinti di avere 38 scudetti,Moggi è stato il miglior dirigente della storia e l'arbitro Oliver ha un bidone della spazzatura al posto del cuore.


----------



## TheKombo (5 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Anche se desume il reato di falso in bilancio? Perché é palese proprio


Mi spiego meglio, può non essere una prova perché non essendo stata registrata una delle parti potrebbe disconoscerne la "validità".
A livello di bilancio è un discorso complesso, difficile fare ipotesi non avendo elementi, chiaro che alla luce di quanto stiamo vedendo sotto deve esserci dell'altro.


----------



## TheKombo (5 Dicembre 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non è un immobile quindi in teoria non credo serva la sottoscrizione autenticata.
> A naso ... potrebbe nascondere un negozio illecito frutto di una simulazione parziale del contratto originario ove le parti hanno indicato un prezzo non corretto, per determinare vantaggi non consentiti dalla Legge.
> 
> Percassi potrebbe dire che non è sua la firma ed a quel punto la Procura potrebbe chiedere una perizia, quindi negarlo, ove vero, non avrebbe senso.


Appunto non essendo autentificata si aprono più scenari, ma faccio fatica a capire eventualmente l'interesse di una delle parti a dimostrare il contrario. 
Molto molto strano


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Mi spiego meglio, può non essere una prova perché non essendo stata registrata una delle parti potrebbe disconoscerne la "validità".
> A livello di bilancio è un discorso complesso, difficile fare ipotesi non avendo elementi, chiaro che alla luce di quanto stiamo vedendo sotto deve esserci dell'altro.


Probabilmente è falsa infatti il CDA si è dimesso solo per far partire una nuova era, immagino, una spinta per chi verrà.


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Mi spiego meglio, può non essere una prova perché non essendo stata registrata una delle parti potrebbe disconoscerne la "validità".
> A livello di bilancio è un discorso complesso, difficile fare ipotesi non avendo elementi, chiaro che alla luce di quanto stiamo vedendo sotto deve esserci dell'altro.


Sulla validità ci siamo, ma a quel punto che senso ha produrre un documento simile dove si ammette di concorrere ad un reato? (perché non é complesso...quel "in riferimento al trasferimento di" e "suggerito dalla stessa" sono tremendi)


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sulla validità ci siamo, ma a quel punto che senso ha produrre un documento simile dove si ammette di concorrere ad un reato? (perché non é complesso...quel "in riferimento al trasferimento di" e "suggerito dalla stessa" sono tremendi)


Per creare un sodalizio, una carta appunto privata, da tenere nascosta, perché a voce non si fa nulla, non rimane nulla quando si parla di mln di €.
E poi era nell'interesse di entrambe le società altrimenti avrebbero evitato.


----------



## TheKombo (5 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sulla validità ci siamo, ma a quel punto che senso ha produrre un documento simile dove si ammette di concorrere ad un reato? (perché non é complesso...quel "in riferimento al trasferimento di" e "suggerito dalla stessa" sono tremendi)


Ah vallo a sapere, io penso che in realtà possa essere un documento ad integrazione di qualcosa di molto più complesso e ovviamente losco


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Leggendo in rete vedo rubentini che parlano tranquillamente come se tutta questa porcheria non fosse nulla di grave e attaccano al solito chi fa loro notare che presto potrebbero andar a fare compagnia a Cittadella e Sudtirol. Niente vivono al solito in un mondo tutto loro,dove sono convinti di avere 38 scudetti,Moggi è stato il miglior dirigente della storia e l'arbitro Oliver ha un bidone della spazzatura al posto del cuore.


Gente che cerca nel calcio un riscatto. 
Non tutti gli juventini sono così, per carità, ma la percentuale è altissima. 

Ma del resto si raccoglie quel che si semina e si propone : io mi sono innamorato del calcio col Milan di sacchi per lo stile, l'eleganza e la classe , alla juve da decenni vanno avanti col motto che vincere è l'unica cosa che conta...
E poi dove conta nemmeno vincono.
Bizzarra la vita.

Il tifo , i campanilismi e i dogmi di ogni tifoseria davvero racchiudono la nostra essenza come persone, ancor prima che come sportivi.
A testimonianza di come davvero questo gioco potrebbe contribuire a renderci persone migliori e invece saltiamo di scandalo in scandalo e realizziamo di quanto siamo diversi nel modo di approcciare la competizione e quindi la vita.

Ma quel 'vincere è l'unica cosa che conta' quante generazioni ha rovinato ?
Una rivisitazione Machiavellica calcistica del fottere il prossimo come missione.


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per creare un sodalizio, una carta appunto privata, da tenere nascosta, perché a voce non si fa nulla, non rimane nulla quando si parla di mln di €.
> E poi era nell'interesse di entrambe le società altrimenti avrebbero evitato.


Ok, ma é da scemi totali, incompetenti e che si sentono intoccabili. Incredibile, e lo sarebbe anche se non fossero quotati... della multa eventuale della Consob nessuno parla


----------



## JDT (5 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sulla validità ci siamo, ma a quel punto che senso ha produrre un documento simile dove si ammette di concorrere ad un reato? (perché non é complesso...quel "in riferimento al trasferimento di" e "suggerito dalla stessa" sono tremendi)


L'unico motivo che mi viene in mente è che ce ne siano talmente tante di operazioni che hanno dovuto in qualche modo segnarsele con queste scritture private. Motivo scemo, eh, me ne rendo conto, ma è l'unico motivo che mi passa in testa, il resto è ancora più illogico.


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> L'unico motivo che mi viene in mente è che ce ne siano talmente tante di operazioni che hanno dovuto in qualche modo segnarsele con queste scritture private. Motivo scemo, eh, me ne rendo conto, ma è l'unico motivo che mi passa in testa, il resto è ancora più illogico.


Plausibile invece  un fascicolo (ormai bruciato) con i pizzini di Cerri, Audero, Romero, Demiral, Sturaro, Rovella, Pjanic ecc ecc


----------



## Igniorante (5 Dicembre 2022)

Servi, servi vomitevoli, quanto fate schifo.

I prossimi saranno gli altri vassalli dello Scansuolo, un'altra succursale di gente senza dignità.


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> L'unico motivo che mi viene in mente è che ce ne siano talmente tante di operazioni che hanno dovuto in qualche modo segnarsele con queste scritture private. Motivo scemo, eh, me ne rendo conto, ma è l'unico motivo che mi passa in testa, il resto è ancora più illogico.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598954512236122116
Esattamente, un sistema complesso ma molto redditizio, come giocare al monopoli da soli.
In qualche maniera con le carte private si portavano avanti e registravano tante operazioni, tante portate a termine e tante magari no, però il giro mafioso che c'era dietro doveva essere davvero grande, con tante squadre dentro.. e Gravina sapeva tutto per me infatti ha subito parlato di sistema allargato con loro in regia.


----------



## mil77 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Anche se desume il reato di falso in bilancio? Perché é palese proprio


X fare falso in bilancio non devono essere dichiarati in bilancio...qui la lettera è del dicembre 19 e l'impegno è a comprare entro giugno 20. Se l'atalanta ha poi comprato gli importi sono stati messi nello stesso bilancio e quindi non c'è nulla. Sostanzialmente non è per falso in bilancio ma era x fare una plusvalenza...ti pago kulu 3 milioni in più (e con l'ammortamento spalmo su più anni) e in cambio mi compri un giovane che non mi serve a 3 milioni così faccio subito plusvalenza.


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> X fare falso in bilancio non devono essere dichiarati in bilancio...qui la lettera è del dicembre 19 e l'impegno è a comprare entro giugno 20. Se l'atalanta ha poi comprato gli importi sono stati messi nello stesso bilancio e quindi non c'è nulla.


Ma la discrezionalità che Percassi lascia alla Juve sul giocatore non credo sia legit, e sicuramente il legare l'operazione a quella di Kulusevski falsa di 3 milioni la competenza


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> X fare falso in bilancio non devono essere dichiarati in bilancio...qui la lettera è del dicembre 19 e l'impegno è a comprare entro giugno 20. Se l'atalanta ha poi comprato gli importi sono stati messi nello stesso bilancio e quindi non c'è nulla.


Siamo ben oltre il falso in bilancio se erano d'accordo tra loro su come collaborare. 
Di fatto era tutto una farsa.


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma la discrezionalità che Percassi lascia alla Juve sul giocatore non credo sia legit, e sicuramente il legare l'operazione a quella di Kulusevski falsa di 3 milioni la competenza


E infatti quei 7 mln di debito fuori dal bilancio e legato all'orgia di giocatori Demiral-Romero e Kulu come se lo sono costruiti se non attraverso accordi privati in cui entrambe le società si impegnavano a concludere tutte le operazioni?!
Quei 7 mln in teoria sarebbero dovuti rientrare in qualche altra operazione minore, anzi forse più di una visto che i Muratore a 7 passano una volta nella vita, onestamente la situazione sembra piuttosto chiara e delineata.
In più il grosso di questi accordi sottobanco li hanno fatti all'estero grazie a Barca e poi Tottenham, cioè non ci credeva nessuno che Pjanic potesse valere 75 mln come Arthur, due mediocri sopravvalutati e marci.. e se lo hanno fatto all'estero, in barba a tutti, in Italia hanno fatto sicuramente operazioni minori a parte questa con l'Atalanta che era il loro gioiello per fare affari veloci e redditizi, soprattutto da quando sono andati in Champions e hanno avuto una disponibilità economica maggiore.


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> X fare falso in bilancio non devono essere dichiarati in bilancio...qui la lettera è del dicembre 19 e l'impegno è a comprare entro giugno 20. Se l'atalanta ha poi comprato gli importi sono stati messi nello stesso bilancio e quindi non c'è nulla. Sostanzialmente non è per falso in bilancio ma era x fare una plusvalenza...ti pago kulu 3 milioni in più (e con l'ammortamento spalmo su più anni) e in cambio mi compri un giovane che non mi serve a 3 milioni così faccio subito plusvalenza.


Ho capito, ma non si può fare  altrimenti compri CDK a 135 mln e vendi al Bruges Ballo a 100...le plusvalenze fittizie quasi sempre portano al falso in bilancio


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Will non so se ti riferisci a me ma io fondamentalmente son d'accordo con quella affermazione. Di teorie complottiste se ne leggono di ogni e su qualsiasi ambito.
> Se le ritenessi TUTTE vere smetterei di seguire il calcio.
> Che poi questa era piuttosto evidente nulla da dire, ma credimi che un buon 70% di complotti che si leggono son fandonie.
> Almeno io la vedo così, se no perderebbe senso seguire il calcio (vuoi che qualche complottista non veda losco nel nostro scudetto? Quando ci chiamavano rigorelli?)


eh non mi ricordo davvero. ma era un concetto gettonato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Il più pulito nel mondo del calcio ha la rogna, per me sono invischiati un po' tutti includendo noi, chi più chi meno.
Prima o poi salterà fuori qualcosa di compromettente pure per noi, mi sorprenderebbe il contrario.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il più pulito nel mondo del calcio ha la rogna, per me sono invischiati un po' tutti includendo noi, chi più chi meno.
> Prima o poi salterà fuori qualcosa di compromettente pure per noi, mi sorprenderebbe il contrario.


Dovrebbero considerare reato la minusvalenza o la perdita dei giocatori a zero.
Magna sereno: con gazidis abbiamo aperto il ciclo sostenibilità e legalità.


----------



## babsodiolinter (5 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi ma un sassolone me lo devo togliere: ma quando io e pochi altri non evoluti denunciavamo questa roba e i soliti boccaloni ci davano dei complottisti ?
> 
> In pochi mesi scudetto Milan, Macedonia, scandalo aia e ora terremoto juve.
> Potrei morire oggi.
> ...


Sassolini per sassolini, poi però si elogiava i mercati "strabilianti" dei budget illimitati..
Ecco da dove arrivano i budget illimitati.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Sassolini per sassolini, poi però si elogiava i mercati "strabilianti" dei budget illimitati..
> Ecco da dove arrivano i budget illimitati.


Semmai si inorridiva per le condizioni che si riservavano alla casa madre..
Il prestito biennale quante volte lo hanno avuto?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Dicembre 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Sassolini per sassolini, poi però si elogiava i mercati "strabilianti" dei budget illimitati..
> Ecco da dove arrivano i budget illimitati.


Questi da soli hanno speso più di Milan, Inter, Napoli, Roma e Lazio messi insieme.
Poi non mi si venga a dire che sul lato sportivo non c'è rischio per la Juventus come leggo o sento dire in giro, facile vincere nova scudetti di fila quando puoi spendere 10 volte di più degli altri grazie a questi imbrogli del genere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2022)

L'ho trovato su twitter, qualcuno che scommette e ha un account per verificare c'è? Sarebbe clamoroso


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'ho trovato su twitter, qualcuno che scommette e ha un account per verificare c'è? Sarebbe clamoroso
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4042


Penso sia fake. 
Snai quota la juve per lo scudetto ma non assolutamente per una eventuale retrocessione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Penso sia fake.
> Snai quota la juve per lo scudetto ma non assolutamente per una eventuale retrocessione.



Un vero peccato, sarebbe stata roba epica veder qualcuno sbancare con la retrocessione della Juve


----------



## mil77 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho capito, ma non si può fare  altrimenti compri CDK a 135 mln e vendi al Bruges Ballo a 100...le plusvalenze fittizie quasi sempre portano al falso in bilancio


È proprio x quello che è indagata la juve nel penale (in particolare x gli scambi con il barca). Ma nel penale x le plusvalenze può rischiare qualcosa, in ambito sportivo no è già stata assolta. Semplicemente perché a livello sportivo la plusvalenza non è normata.


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi ma un sassolone me lo devo togliere: ma quando io e pochi altri non evoluti denunciavamo questa roba e i soliti boccaloni ci davano dei complottisti ?
> 
> In pochi mesi scudetto Milan, Macedonia, scandalo aia e ora terremoto juve.
> Potrei morire oggi.
> ...


Ci hanno dato qualcosa di meraviglioso proprio nel momento migliore per riempire questi quasi 2 mesi di astinenza da Milan, onestamente non potevamo sperare di meglio.


----------



## mil77 (5 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siamo ben oltre il falso in bilancio se erano d'accordo tra loro su come collaborare.
> Di fatto era tutto una farsa.


Queste al momento sono supposizioni che nel caso debbono essere provate. Sai quante società rivali al mondo collaborano su alcune cose ma si fanno la guerra su altre?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Queste al momento sono supposizioni che nel caso debbono essere provate. Sai quante società rivali al mondo collaborano su alcune cose ma si fanno la guerra su altre?


Si , certo. 
Bisogna vedere i giudici come interpretano questi rapporti.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (5 Dicembre 2022)

secondo me fischia in lega pro


----------



## Raryof (5 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un vero peccato, sarebbe stata roba epica veder qualcuno sbancare con la retrocessione della Juve


Secondo me dal 2007 in poi ogni anno, prima dell'inizio della stagione, c'è gente che scommette forte su una loro retrocessione (sulla fiducia), quest'anno avranno fatto salti così alti da spaccarsi la testa contro il soffitto quando hanno sentito delle dimissioni del CDA...


----------



## Sam (6 Dicembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> È l'Atalanta che ha accettato, o mi sbaglio.. è un accordo firmato? Scusa ma faccio fatica a vedere un illecito in questo caso.. poi accordi di questo genere privati lo fanno in tutte le categorie.. anche di nero..
> 
> Mi piacerebbe vedere anche a me la Juve in B ma serve più di questo


Beh, a naso ti dico, dipende.
Se l'Atalanta ha fatto combutta con la Juventus nel compiere un reato, si potrebbe quasi pensare ad una associazione per delinquere.

Se invece la Juventus ha ottenuto quella firma ricattando Percassi, sarebbe di fatto un estorsione.

Tutto ciò che rimane da capire è se quei 3 milioni siano da configurarsi come un reato, dal punto di vista sportivo.


----------



## Zenos (6 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un vero peccato, sarebbe stata roba epica veder qualcuno sbancare con la retrocessione della Juve


Magari un ex portiere,di Carrara,di nota integrità morale,che ora mangia fruttini in tribuna...


----------



## cris (6 Dicembre 2022)

Temo finira a tarallucci e vino


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Dicembre 2022)

Una porcata ma probabilmente è abbastanza irrilevante in termini giuridici. L'Atalanta non è quotata ed era al 100% di Percassi all'epoca che può fare quello che vuole. Difficile trovare un illecito. La Juventus è quotata quindi gli obblighi di informazione al mercato sono molto diversi, ma andrebbe ritenuta tale informazione rilevante per il mercato. Comunque il vero problema per la Giuve sono gli stipendi non dichiarati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'ho trovato su twitter, qualcuno che scommette e ha un account per verificare c'è? Sarebbe clamoroso
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4042


è vera è vera ahahahhaahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Queste al momento sono supposizioni che nel caso debbono essere provate. Sai quante società rivali al mondo collaborano su alcune cose ma si fanno la guerra su altre?


c'è poco da provare lo si sa da anni.
però non credo si possa far niente per una scrittura così, è solo una grossa pubblicità negativa molto mediatica.
noi dobbiamo sperare sul filone degli stipendi non pagati.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stefano Feltri (direttore de il Domani) ha pubblicato la scrittura privata con cui Luca Percassi (AD dell'Atalanta) si impegnava ad acquistare un giocatore della Juventus - suggerito dagli stessi bianconeri - per 3M di euro a seguito della cessione di Kulusevski.


Queste schifezze sono frequenti nel calcio italiano da anni e anni, a me sembra piu ridicola la falsa indignazione, come se non lo sapessero.

Facevano finta di non vedere fino a ieri, ora tutti scandalizzati. Ma se ne andassero tutti a f invece di prenderci sempre per idioti.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'ho trovato su twitter, qualcuno che scommette e ha un account per verificare c'è? Sarebbe clamoroso
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4042


ho controllato su Sisal, non si può scommettere ne su Juve ne su Atalanta


----------

